# Paw issues



## Annakow1988 (May 21, 2018)

Hey guys my pups got something going on with both hind paws. One more then the other. Posting photos. Any thoughts? As you see it gets better and worse


----------



## Annakow1988 (May 21, 2018)

More pix!


----------



## riley455 (Aug 27, 2011)

Annakow1988 said:


> More pix!


I recommend to see your vet, looks like infected already.

I always keep an antimicrobial wound spray/gel (any brand) to use for any scratches, nicks or wounds on my dogs before infection sets in. If after a couple days condition does not change of worsens then a trip to the vet is needed.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

That's infected. See the small circular wound? Then the redness and swelling? This needs some vet attention and meds.


----------



## Annakow1988 (May 21, 2018)

So then what do I do when vet says he doesn’t know here is some antibiotics?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Vets don't have to know exactly what caused something, to treat a infection.
I keep miconahex + triz spray, and also keep vetericyn on hand. I use it on scrapes, cuts, bumps. Or anything that dogs want to lick, and could become infected.
I still take my dogs to the vet, if it does not improve, or becomes worse.
The things above can be used, along with your vets antibiotics. And absolutely nothing wrong with soaking the dog's feet in a Epson salt bath.


----------



## KathEllis (Jan 23, 2020)

Annakow1988 said:


> Hey guys my pups got something going on with both hind paws. One more then the other. Posting photos. Any thoughts? As you see it gets better and worse


Hey, my 8 month puppy has the same issue. It seemed to go and then flare up again. Did you get to the bottom of your pups problem? I’d love to hear what advice you were given, we can’t make it to the vets until next week
Thanks!


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

It can be easily just the pup stepping into something and paw getting irritated. I use silver colloidal, sometimes antimicrobial spray. For infections of this type i have learned that epsom salt soak works miracles.


----------

